# Hmm, I need some direction



## Lbeal (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new to this board, but have had Hashis for a long time. I was FINALLY diagnosed with Hashis about three months ago. Since then, I felt better (emotionally) knowing that there was some scientific explanation why I couldn't lose weight. I typically eat low carb (20-30 grams) at about 1,200 calories. Honestly, that's normal for me and what my Endo recommended. But, I still really struggle losing weight. Now, that's only one part of my confusion. The second is with a recent blood test.

I received my test results last night and I'm confused: I have a 1.5 T4 Free, a .03 TSH, and a T3 total of 105. I understand that the TSH is super low (supposedly resulting in hyper symptoms). I feel fine though. Can anyone please provide some direction?

Thank you,
Lynn


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges with those numbers? They don't mean much to all of us without them, so thanks in advance!

TSH is only part of the picture. If your free t3 and free t4 are good, then you won't be experiencing hyper symptoms. It's why it's not recommended to dose on TSH only.

How long have you been on medication? And how much? What type?


----------



## Lbeal (Oct 11, 2012)

Results with ranges
T4 of 1.5 Free, (range = .8-1.8)
TSH of .03 (range - .40-4.50)
T3 of 105 (range = 76-81)

Current medicine: Synthroid 100 and Nature Throid 33

I've been on these medications for 6 weeks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh, Well, I'll let the experts weigh in, but generally speaking, it's really not a good idea to mix T4 meds with T3/T4 meds. Why both?

So your doctor doesn't run the free t3? Only the total?


----------



## Lbeal (Oct 11, 2012)

My doctor is struggling with finding a good balance for me. I was on Levoxyl for years before I was diagnosed with Hashis. She's flexible with trying things, but felt that this combination should provide the right balance. Looking back, I only see T3 total results on all of my tests. I'm honestly pretty uninformed in regards to these combinations and/or results. That's why I posted.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Ugh, yeah...why the combo and T4? Were you on thryoid replacement before this change 6 weeks ago? If so, what prompted the change? Hang on, the folks with lots of knowlege will be along soon!


----------



## Lbeal (Oct 11, 2012)

No, I was on an increased amount of nature-throid and was swinging highs and lows. I went to her and said stop the roller-coaster.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, well, first thing...especially when you are using t4/t3 combo meds, you really, really need to have the free t3 number. That's a biggie.

Secondly, I will say again its not such a good idea to mix synthroid with nature throid.

Finally, if you are dealing with the swings, have you 1) had your antibodies tested regularly and 2) had a recent ultrasound?


----------



## Lbeal (Oct 11, 2012)

My swings stopped once I changed to my current prescription. My antibodies were tested (for the first time ever) six months ago and were 250. That was when I was diagnosed. I also had an ultrasound that confirmed no nodules, but enlarged gland.

I'll be seeing my doctor in a few weeks. In the meantime, I'm trying to absorb information and create a plan to propose. I'm not sure if I should leave things alone since I don't feel ill for once. I don't know...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lbeal said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this board, but have had Hashis for a long time. I was FINALLY diagnosed with Hashis about three months ago. Since then, I felt better (emotionally) knowing that there was some scientific explanation why I couldn't lose weight. I typically eat low carb (20-30 grams) at about 1,200 calories. Honestly, that's normal for me and what my Endo recommended. But, I still really struggle losing weight. Now, that's only one part of my confusion. The second is with a recent blood test.
> 
> I received my test results last night and I'm confused: I have a 1.5 T4 Free, a .03 TSH, and a T3 total of 105. I understand that the TSH is super low (supposedly resulting in hyper symptoms). I feel fine though. Can anyone please provide some direction?
> 
> ...












This disease is so insidious that we keep on feeling fine for a long time; it just sort of creeps up and we adjust accordingly.

That said, "If you could be so kind as to get us some ranges, that would be a huge help."

Different labs use different ranges. Please re-post name of test, results and ranges straight across so we can have a look. Your T3 seemed really high to me but w/o ranges, there is no way I can be certain.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> I was on Levoxyl for years before I was diagnosed with Hashis.
> 
> No, I was on an increased amount of nature-throid and was swinging highs and lows.


A little timeline here would help us understand what you were taking and when.

What were your labs on levoxyl? What prompted the change to naturethroid? How much of that were you taking before you switched to the current concoction?

Have you had other antibodies tests--particularly TSI? Some people have both sets of antibodies, which will sometimes cause the numbers to shift on their own.



> Results with ranges
> T4 of 1.5 Free, (range = .8-1.8)
> TSH of .03 (range - .40-4.50)
> T3 of 105 (range = 76-81)


Most people will not lose weight unless they are euthyroid. That works in both directions of the TSH scale.

Euthyroid is by definition, when your lab numbers fall into normal ranges.

While it is difficult to tell with out a free T3, your T3 total is over the range, your TSH is suppressed and your free T4 is near the top of the range. While you may feel well, these are not euthyroid numbers, but closer to hyperthyroid.

Not everyone does well on the combination medications such as naturethroid or Armour. You might have better control of your numbers with synthetic T4 and T3 from cytomel in a small dose.


----------



## Lbeal (Oct 11, 2012)

Results with ranges
T4 of 1.5 Free, (range = .8-1.8)
TSH of .03 (range - .40-4.50)
T3 of 105 (range = 76-81)

Current medicine: Synthroid 100 and Nature Throid 33

I've been on these medications for 6 weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lbeal said:


> No, I was on an increased amount of nature-throid and was swinging highs and lows. I went to her and said stop the roller-coaster.


You may be over medicated. That is at the time those labs were done and thank you so much for adding the ranges.

Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone so it is hard to say what your FREE T3 is. Your FREE T3 is your active hormone.

I do agree w/others about mixing Synthetic w/natural BUT, I do know some folks that feel perfectly fine while on this regimen. It is unusual but it happens. Everyone is different.

You may be interested in reading about the FREES....................

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm


----------



## Lbeal (Oct 11, 2012)

If my medicine is lowered, will it be even harder to lose weight?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

The dose of the medication doesn't matter, it's whatever works to get you in that euthyroid state (which is usually TSH closer to 1.0 and FT3 and FT4 at least 75% of the range) that will help you to lose weight more easily. And by the looks of your labs, it does look like you are swinging towards hyper.


----------



## Lbeal (Oct 11, 2012)

Should I try just synthroid 100 for a few weeks?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lbeal said:


> Should I try just synthroid 100 for a few weeks?


Well.....................you are under a doctor's care so in truth, you should be consulting w/your doctor about all of this.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You definitely don't want to mess with your dose unless you consult with your doctor.


----------

